# WSM Lid Temps vs. Grate Temps



## mule86 (May 10, 2010)

I have done 2-3 smokes on my WSM and still haven't purchased a digital thermometer so that I can measure grate temps vs. lid temps.  On the Virtual Weber Bullet site I followed the recipe of the Renowned Mr. Brown and it indicated that a lid temp of 250 had a grate temp around 237.  However, I saw another post on here that someone had a lid temp of 250 and they had a grate temp of 300.  In other WSM owners opinions, which one do you find to be correct?  My last smoke, I kept the lid temp at 250 throughout and I had great results with 10lbs of pork butts, so I figured I was at around 235-240 grate temp throughout most of the cook.


----------



## placebo (May 10, 2010)

With mine if I have 250 at lid I have around 260 on the top rack and 270ish on the bottom. The closer to the fire the hotter.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 10, 2010)

Here is a great thread Chisoxjim posted regarding lid vs. grate temps. I have found it to be fairly accurate.







*chisoxjim*






WSM Disciple
*OTBS Member*
Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: White Sox Nation/Shakedown Street
Posts: 2,565 




































60 degree temps and its only going to get better. *WSM* did its majic as always yesterday.

After alot of research I go by these guidlines for lid temp vs rack temp. 

I rarely run mine over 210 lid temp

Lid temp/Top Rack/ Bottom Rack
205 /227/ 237
218/252/ 262
230/ 268/ 278
248/ 293/ 303

I try to hold my temps at 200-210 lid temp, and its all good. slow and low...
__________________
*"if it starts in the smoker it finishes in the smoker"*


"a friend of the devil is a friend of mine - Robert Hunter

www.grubseeker.blogspot.com


----------



## chisoxjim (May 10, 2010)

thanks JI,

I am going to do another batch of readings this weekend when I get my new probe therm for a pig roast I am doing. Those listed were from January and February, curious if there is any variation now that the weather is warmer. 

As a side note, I was out for some drinks on Saturday with Mr. Wiviott, and he was giving me crap.. asking if my WSM has wires and temp probes popping out of it(little did he know of my upcoming experiment). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  typically I go by feel.


----------



## rp ribking (May 10, 2010)

I try to keep my lid temp around 190-200 degrees. Just to let 22.5 WSM owners know that you can smoke 6-9LB butts at the same time.

RP


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 10, 2010)

Hmmmmm..... It must depend if u are useing the water pan or not......When i use water my dome temp is hotter and the "lowest rack" is coolest...This weekends cook--- 250 dome----238 top rack----- 222 bottom rack.....I read a little on the weber site as well and have seen the same results( with water)... Now if u are useing the clay pot method, i think those numbers reverse....Just my experience so far ( 2 weeks worth) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also let me add that when i say " dome temp",, i am going by the therm that came on the new 22 wsm.... I would certainly defer to jim and rick as they have had and used the wsm a whole lot longer than me...I do think however that the bottom rack would be cooler , being right above 2 gallons of water? least that's what my mavericks were telling me..Happy smokes..


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 10, 2010)

lol, i saw on the weber forums that u can do more than that if u learn to balance them on the their side...Not that i would ever try that


----------



## jirodriguez (May 10, 2010)

Look forward to another round of temp readings.... and you tell Mr. Wiviott that yes R2D2 does have wires... lol.


Good to know on the number of buts. My wife will be graduating with ther bachelors degree and teaching certificate in June, and I am planning on making a bunch of pulled pork for the party.


----------



## mule86 (May 11, 2010)

This was with a full water pan, as was the recipe on the Weber site.  This may explain why he was getting a 238 grate reading with a 250 lid temp.  I've seen people post reviews with different results, that's the only reason that I am asking.  It'll all be a moot point when I get my Maverick ET-73 for Fathers Day.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 11, 2010)

should be Saturday,  Maverick is coming Friday according to Fed-Ex.


----------



## hdsmoke (May 11, 2010)

I have a new 18.5 and i havent even cooked on bottom grate yet...but i run with lid thermo at 250 and my grate is in the 235 range.


----------



## mule86 (May 11, 2010)

I haven't cooked on the bottom grate yet, either.  Is this with a full water pan that you get this reading?  Do you have a thermometer at the top grate to get the 235 reading with a 250 lid temp?


----------



## chisoxjim (May 11, 2010)

all my temp readings were with a full water pan, and a full ring of lump.   Granted they were in January and February in Chicago(below freezing temps)


----------

